# Can fish play dead? Strange behavior....



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Our new female guppy is displaying the strangest behavior. She will play dead for a while, then start swimming normally. Any ideas?

She spends some time vertically, floating, then jerks and starts swimming normally. I tried to upload the video, but it's not going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaidaAndHachi14 (Feb 16, 2017)

Do you have males in the tank? If so, are they swimming close to her? Is any other fish doing this? We need details like water quality, heater? Filter? Etc. sorry if this came out rude


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

She just died. 

No one else was or is behaving this way. 

I just did a water change. Just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fish don't "play dead." If your Guppy is acting that way there is something wrong.


----------



## KaidaAndHachi14 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry for your loss  hope the rest don't catch it


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, no, I am so sorry. I was posting my comment at the same time you were posting she had died. Again, so sorry.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

How do I know if it was a parasite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds more like swim bladder if she was having trouble staying up right. Sorry for you loss


----------

